

How the Mars rovers take color photos using black-and-white cameras - kibwen
http://areo.info/mer/

======
kibwen
This sort of thing is probably obvious to a lot of people on HN, but I've seen
enough remarks of the form "why didn't they stick a color camera on
Curiosity?!" that this seems like a valuable resource to link to your friends.

